# Anyone else ill/back pain when ovulating?



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

Since I had DD2 I have had the most extreme periods ever. They are longer, heavier and WAY more cramps then ever. My last one was the first semi-normal one yet.
Well, I also get sorta pregnancy symptoms the week or so surrounding my ovulation time. My back hurts real bad, I get dizzy and sometimes sick to my stomach. I also get crampy too. It hate it. I don't get it. Anyone else ever feel this way?


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

no one?? maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Since having kids, I've been feeling "off" during ovulation too. I've always known when I ovulate (ovary pain), but now I also have mild nausea and sometimes a little dizziness too. Not significant, but I feel pretty in-tune with my body so I notice small changes like this.

If you're weird, I am too.


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks! This month isn't nearly as bad as how I have been. It took me a while to get my AF back after DD2 so it was all rather traumatic anyways. I hope it gets back to "normal" I don't mind a little cramping and stuff but just thought it was weird to be having so many pregnancy symptoms.


----------

